# The "Ultra" Cedar Creek Cinema



## HTShack (Jun 13, 2006)

Cedar Creek Cinema is going through a major overhaul. I have ripped out the riser eighteens and now have a solid back wall. Actually I had to rip them out because I sealed up the garage windows and left the blinds in there sealed up tighter than whatever the tightest tight is. The blinds started showing brown and black areas where they were scorched, so they had to be removed. WHAT A MESS!!! Why in the world someone would put something together with as much glue/liquid nail/screws and staples as I did, I will never know. :rolleyesno:

Anyway... I got those removed, painted the windows and sealed it all back up. I still have to refinish the back wall, but at least the hard part is out of the way now.

Now we have the all new "Ultra" Cedar Creek Cinema. SVS Ultra Towers, Ultra Center, Ultra Bookshelves for surrounds, a pair of PB13-Ultras and a pair of PC13-Ultras. I will be adding Dolby Atmos ceiling speakers, but in no hurry with only one Blu-ray Atmos title available at the moment.

The sound is incredible to say the least. Wish you all could hear it. While movies are fantastic... the music is where it really shines.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

For a minute I though you had a neighbor obsconding with your T's name! Looks good, do the subs measure out best with that placement, or is it that they just look cool up there? I know how you are with your bass! Knew it wouldn't be long till you had those Ultras! And, is SVS coming out with some ceiling mountable Atmos speakers? I keep waiting for one of our sponsors to develop a quality product for Atmos.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks Tonto... the subs do really well in those locations even without XT32, although XT32 does smooth them on out even better. I will get some graphs up pretty soon. I am also waiting on Denon to release the firmware update for MultEQ Pro in my X5200 so I can use the Audyssey Pro setup. 

I had those cylinders in the back to start with... could not get it to sound like I wanted. It was pretty good, just not quite what I really wanted. I moved them up front... tried a few spots and surprisingly the corners worked best. Admittedly I also had some hum issues when they were in the back that was caused by either the separate power circuit or by the speaker cable I converted to an RCA cable. That disappeared when I moved them up front.

I am not sure on the SVS Atmos speakers. I hope we will eventually come out with something, but I have no inside info on anything being developed or not. At first I was going to just pass on over Atmos, but then realized how easy it would be to mount the ceiling speakers... so I rushed on out and picked me up an Atmos receiver and four ceiling speakers to only learn a few days later that there is only one (UNO!) Blu-ray disc with Atmos... and it was a movie was not even planning on buying... and now own. :whistling:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks "ultra" nice great job Sonnie!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess until Atmos gets more adopted, companies will be leery to invest. Granted it is extra, but it is the most compelling upgrade I seen in a while. And I agree, pulling some more wire is easy, & 4 small speakers is also easy. Seems like companies could add on an Atmos package & make some extra coin with minimal effort. Why do we always want more!!!


----------

